# full feathers, how do you look after them



## kazs (6 May 2008)

ive just bought a shire x and he has full feathers, ive been told they really need looking after but not how. the only thing i know is to put benzle cream around his feathers on his skin to stop any itching caused by dustmites, any advice on how to look after them properly so i dont end up a lame horse.


----------



## zigzag (6 May 2008)

A set of clippers


----------



## amzy (6 May 2008)

Some people use pig oil and sulphur which is supposed to be good.


----------



## Happytohack (6 May 2008)

This is my mare with her fantatic feathers (zigzag -clipping them would be criminal IMHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)





Basically - I never, ever wash the mud off, just brush it off when it is dry.  I put mane and tail conditioner on the dry feathers to make brushing them out easier.  If she gets any flakey skin under the feathers, again I don't wash it but use a really good product that I got from  these people 
My other big horse did get mites once, but my vet gave him two injections of Dectomax and he never had any problems.  
TBH I have never had any problems with mud fever.  My horses are all turned out in the day in the winter and the fields do get a bit muddy, but I just leave their legs to dry off overnight in their stables.  I would be very careful of putting any creams on under the feathers, unless you are completely sure that the skin is clean and dry - if you apply anything onto slightly damp skin, you can start trapping bacteria into the skin, rather than protecting it.


----------



## katie_southwest (6 May 2008)

Jaylen - those are some awesome feathers!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
A set of clippers 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto...


----------



## vennessa (6 May 2008)

I used to have a Shire. Their feathers are easy to care for once used to them. Thet do need keeping clean. Brush and then comb out well, going upwards aswell. They can be washed. Joseph used tp put his feet in a bucket of water. I then put a sawbust powder in them. I can't remember the proper name for it. After washing i put ample amounts in the feathers. This dried out the feathers well and kept them clean. On work days it was brushed out and you were left with beautiful clean silky feathers. Joseh never had any problems at all. Find a Shire horse breeder or someone who shows Shires and they are more than happy to give advice. They will also be able to tell you what the powder is as i just cannot remember the name. They can also give advice on feeding economically. 
 If you can get hold of the tel no for Ossichaff they show Shires and was of immense help to me and are willing to help anyone.


----------



## vennessa (6 May 2008)

p.s. Noooooooooooooooooo please don't shave them off. They are easier to look after than clipped, honestly.


----------



## pottamus (6 May 2008)

My lad does not have quite that amount of feather but still has the native hairy legs. I leave well alone and never wash them as the mud dries and flakes off in the winter. Just keep a check for scabs or sore bits underneath as they can be prone to greasy heal...which is easy to treat anyway.


----------



## bex1984 (6 May 2008)

I don't touch my pony's feathers in winter - i didn't wash them from september to end of March, and he had no mud fever and no problems. I think they're best left alone - mother nature put them there for a reason!!

In summer he has a bath every now and again, and I brush any mud and dust off.

Before a show he is bathed, and they get a good scrub, towel dryed (and possibly put thermatex boots on for half an hour) then loads of mane and tail detangler sprayed on, then brushed through thoroughly and left to dry in the sun.


----------



## scattynuttymare (6 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
A set of clippers 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto... 

[/ QUOTE ]






Full feathers are gorgeous!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Admittingly on the right sort of horse. 

I just keep my boys clean and use a bit of baby oil now and then to keep them tangle free


----------



## Happytohack (6 May 2008)

Theresa_F is an expert on Pig oil and sulphur - which protects the feathers from mites/mud etc.  It is a bit messy to apply, but you have the knack it's fairly easy.  The heavy horseman do use sawdust after washing the feathers for showing.  If you google Heavy Horse Supplies, you'll find lots of info.


----------



## slingo1uk (6 May 2008)

Wood Flour i think is what you mean


----------



## Theresa_F (6 May 2008)

If you send me a PM, I can send you a very very long PM about looking after heavy horses legs - both from health and showing point of view.

Unless you are showing as a show cob, avoid clippers - I personally find my boys have far healthier legs with their feather on and though you do spend time and effort on them, no more than you would with clipped legs - and I have looked after both.

A heavy horse with full hair is a true joy to behold - well it is for me.


----------



## kazs (6 May 2008)

thanks for some great advice, i do intend on keeping his feathers as they just look awesome.


----------

